# Should Uber Drivers hack the app?



## iPhone Rideshare Hacks

I’ve been an Uber Driver part time for a year and a half. I was wondering how many of you out there hack the app for your own personal benefit. I have managed to be able to see the drop off location of the pax after accepting the trip. This allows me the cancel undesirables without calling or going to pick them up. I have also managed to location spoof without Uber or Lyft knowing. This allows me to be in the airport queue with one app and on my other phone work for the other app until it’s time for me to get a pax from the airport. Also if I have a pax going to the airport I can use my other phone to location spoof and get in queue before I take the pax to the airport. Also if it’s slow in the city I can have a phone location spoofed at the airport at all times alternating between Uber and Lyft. This has served me well and I was wondering if anybody else does this same thing or maybe something different. Also, I know some of you think I’m am going down the path of deactivation but I’ve been doing this for over a year and a half and have a 4.90 driver rating and I am eligible for Uber VIP. I have not gotten one message from Uber or Lyft warning me to stop. Here is a screenshot and video attached so you can see part of what I am talking about.

***Dead youtube link removed January 2019


----------



## Aerodrifting

I don't do it (Although I can easily figure it out), But I wouldn't hold it against any driver who does.

If the pay were better, Drivers probably wouldn't have to do it in the first place. Given this shit economy, I wouldn't blame anyone trying to get a little bit ahead. After all we are living in a country in which the president himself hasn't paid any income tax since 1999, Working for two companies who lie and cheat to steal our wages, Giving rides to some entitled riders who are too cheap to tip 90% of the time.

For me, Hacking the Uber/Lyft app seems like the nothing comparing to the bigger evils in this world, I believe there are bigger things we have to worry about.


----------



## iPhone Rideshare Hacks

Thanks for replying Aerodrifting! Uber takes almost 45 percent of my earnings on average so I was motivated to stick it to them by hacking their application.


----------



## Rakos

You must be related to Mr Trump....

Apparently you have the same....

Huge brass balls that he has....

Hope it suits you well...8>O

Rakos


----------



## nickd8775

I will hack the app myself once Charlotte style surge is in my market. I have the source code for Pokemon Go ++ which is an advanced GPS spoofer app for Pokemon Go. I would just need to port it to interface with Uber and remove the Pokemon specific features. 
I could hack it to always put me in the center of the highest surge. And I would need to develop something that would dynamically generate a GPX file to spit out the longest route to the passengers destination while I drive the shortest route. 
GPS spoofing ain't just for catching rare Pokemon anymore


----------



## Mista T

I don't agree with spoofing the location but when the new surge crap goes nationwide I believe it will be the only way to get paid.

If I could figure out destinations before driving to pickup, I would do it in a heartbeat. Lost too much money driving to a dead end ride.


----------



## Saltyoldman

I don’t know man, you sign up on the forum yesterday and you come out swinging with this crap? I smell Uber Bacon


----------



## Rakos

Troll


----------



## dirtylee

Ridiculous. Uber detects mock locations on android but let's iPhone run it??? Not fair!!!

At least I can find out pax destinations on android.


----------



## Skorpio

I want to do..
What the hacker did.. to Uber..
To get 100k..
Cheating the app to get ahead..
Or cherry picking pax..
I got 99 problems.. this ain't one
..
I dont care about that..


----------



## Transporter_011

I can get pings from my commodore 64, bring it on you piece of shit.


----------



## NUBER-LE

You hackers are the same people *****ing and complaining that you were deactivated and blah blah blah.


----------



## Jo3030

Hi New Member.


----------



## iPhone Rideshare Hacks

Jo3030 said:


> Hi New Member.


Hi Jo3030! I'm a newly registered user but I've read posts on this site ever since I started driving for Uber.



dirtylee said:


> Ridiculous. Uber detects mock locations on android but let's iPhone run it??? Not fair!!!
> 
> At least I can find out pax destinations on android.


Uber does not "allow" mock locations on iPhone. There is not location spoofer available on the AppStore like there is on the GooglePlay Store. However, if you are determined to stick to Uber you can find a way to do as you please.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

Hacking anything that has to do with a service that results in a credit card transaction, is simply insane! You should probably take down your post and hope there is no truth to what you are saying. Good Luck


----------



## Robkaaa

iPhone Rideshare Hacks said:


> I've been an Uber Driver part time for a year and a half. I was wondering how many of you out there hack the app for your own personal benefit. I have managed to be able to see the drop off location of the pax after accepting the trip. This allows me the cancel undesirables without calling or going to pick them up. I have also managed to location spoof without Uber or Lyft knowing. This allows me to be in the airport queue with one app and on my other phone work for the other app until it's time for me to get a pax from the airport. Also if I have a pax going to the airport I can use my other phone to location spoof and get in queue before I take the pax to the airport. Also if it's slow in the city I can have a phone location spoofed at the airport at all times alternating between Uber and Lyft. This has served me well and I was wondering if anybody else does this same thing or maybe something different. Also, I know some of you think I'm am going down the path of deactivation but I've been doing this for over a year and a half and have a 4.90 driver rating and I am eligible for Uber VIP. I have not gotten one message from Uber or Lyft warning me to stop. Here is a screenshot and video attached so you can see part of what I am talking about.


Have you managed to open a waybill after you start your trip with "drop off location"?
Have you managed to complete the transaction when rider puts multiple stops in riders app?


----------



## iPhone Rideshare Hacks

Robkaaa said:


> Have you managed to open a waybill after you start your trip with "drop off location"?
> Have you managed to complete the transaction when rider puts multiple stops in riders app?


On the iPhone app the destination does not show on the waybill after you accept the trip...if I recall it says "as directed" after you get the passenger it will tell you where they are going of course...this feature shows you the passenger location after accepting the trip but before you pick them up. Multiple stops do work with this and it does work with UberEats and UberEats batch orders. I do not know if or how this works with UberPool as it is not in my area.


----------



## Robkaaa

iPhone Rideshare Hacks said:


> On the iPhone app the destination does not show on the waybill after you accept the trip...if I recall it says "as directed" after you get the passenger it will tell you where they are going of course...this feature shows you the passenger location after accepting the trip but before you pick them up. Multiple stops do work with this and it does work with UberEats and UberEats batch orders. I do not know if or how this works with UberPool as it is not in my area.


Have you managed to open a waybill *after you start your trip* with "drop off location" patch on?


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Who cares about seeing the waybill.

As for op. Too bad you had to use phoenix right? Best to keep that battery charged. Cuz we both know what happens when it dies And being so obvious on here blows it up for everyone.










.


----------



## Robkaaa

Skepticaldriver said:


> Who cares about seeing the waybill.
> 
> As for op. Too bad you had to use phoenix right? Best to keep that battery charged. Cuz we both know what happens when it dies And being so obvious on here blows it up for everyone.
> 
> View attachment 208758
> 
> 
> .


Officials at checkpoints do care about waybill.


----------



## iPhone Rideshare Hacks

Skepticaldriver said:


> Who cares about seeing the waybill.
> 
> As for op. Too bad you had to use phoenix right? Best to keep that battery charged. Cuz we both know what happens when it dies And being so obvious on here blows it up for everyone.
> 
> View attachment 208758
> 
> 
> .





Robkaaa said:


> Have you managed to open a waybill *after you start your trip* with "drop off location" patch on?


I haven't had a reason to do this but I'll see next time I go out.



NUBER-LE said:


> You hackers are the same people *****ing and complaining that you were deactivated and blah blah blah.


Deactivate me then



SurgeWarrior said:


> Hacking anything that has to do with a service that results in a credit card transaction, is simply insane! You should probably take down your post and hope there is no truth to what you are saying. Good Luck


I've done nothing illegal and the post stays unless it's taken down by a moderator.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Script kiddies are everywhere these days.

Theres plenty of ways to hock your phones for profit since thats all script kiddies are good for. But the way youre going about it is like advertising crank on craigslist. Sure. Dea would never check that.

And ive done that hack. For fun. But if you want to be original. Try writing your own. Try solving the rendering issue on the accept screen. Props to actual devs. Not you.

And fyi. Your identity is already known bra. Its called math.

Im not even trying to be a jerk. Im just saying. “Maybe piracy aint for you”

But when i saw your youtube video a week or two ago. I thought to myself. Its only a matter of time before he wanders here.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

iPhone Rideshare Hacks said:


> I haven't had a reason to do this but I'll see next time I go out.
> 
> Deactivate me then
> 
> I've done nothing illegal and the post stays unless it's taken down by a moderator.


Good for you hero! I hope you never have to explain this.


----------



## 80sDude

Just start the trip before pax gets in your car.


----------



## Rakos

80sDude said:


> Just start the trip before pax gets in your car.


That's kinda like saying...

Shoot me first and let's see...

if it's loaded...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Yeah. I mean. Never let pax in your car blind. No doubt. However it is you do it. Cuz what if


----------



## Robkaaa

iPhone Rideshare Hacks said:


> I haven't had a reason to do this but I'll see next time I go out.
> 
> Deactivate me then
> 
> I've done nothing illegal and the post stays unless it's taken down by a moderator.


Biggest concern that you have brought by your post is that more people know about your magic sooner it will be fixed, and probably it will be fixed the same way riders app was fixed. I understand you probably want to get extra views on your video, but you harming yourself and others.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Hes just trying to hock his phones. One look at his posts and its obvious like one big advertisment. If he had half a brain, this would be the last spot hed publicly post.


----------



## Uberqueenphl

dirtylee said:


> Ridiculous. Uber detects mock locations on android but let's iPhone run it??? Not fair!!!
> 
> At least I can find out pax destinations on android.


How


----------



## Jerseyguy72

Enjoy prison if you get caught!


----------

